# ask about anything in Egypt....



## Jack.Ishac (Nov 2, 2009)

hey everybody 
I hope Help everyone in or out of Egypt ..... so anyone wanna ask or makes sure about thing in Egypt ( like he come for job and want to ask for him before come ) he Can tell me and i'll help .
​


----------

